#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  marokaan!!!!!!

## crazy_gizou

weer een nieuwe marokaan bij ajax.  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## berbersoogje

Yes, het gaat steeds beter met de Marokaanse bevolking  :blij:

----------


## Esmee

Ja er zit er net een bij Ajax, maar ik zag er net een in een politieauto zitten, dus ik denk dat we weer gelijk staan. 

Jammer...het schiet zo natuurlijk ook niet op

----------

